# Fischerreiprüfung NRW



## Fischchecker (4. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen 
Ich suche eine Datei zur *Fischerreiprüfung NRW* 
Ich hab in einem anderem Beitrag gelesen (allerdings aus 2004) das es soetwas gibt !! 
Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen , wo ich diese Datei beziehen , oder wer mir diese senden kann ?? 
Vielen Dank

Fischchecker


----------



## wilhelm (4. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

Hallo Fischchecker , meinst du vielleicht Übungsfragen?


----------



## snofla (4. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

hier kannst du üben


----------



## Matze_07 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

http://www.moritz-international.de/n...erpruefung.zip

Da kannste umsonst ein Programm zum üben downloaden.
Grüße Matze


----------



## astra-g-16v (4. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

mit dem program habe ich auch gelernt und alles mit null fehlern bestanden nur das programm hat 2 fehlern in den fragen und gerätezusammenstellung.


----------



## Fischchecker (5. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

Hi zusammen
Erstmal DANKE für die schnellen Antworten
@wilhelm
Ja , suche sowas in der Art wie "Heimtests" aber auch 
vllt. so etwas wie "Der Kurs für zuhause" 

@snofla
Ja , das ist super zur "testvorbereitung" (wenn man alles andere auch schon soweit weis)

@Matze_07
Vielen Dank , das ist ein super Programm 

Aber noch eine kleine Frage : 
Welches übungsbuch sollte (kann) man sich noch zulegen ??

Fischchecker


----------



## der kleine Muck (5. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

Da gibts auch noch www.fangplatz.de , da kann man alle Prüfungsfragen durchackern!


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. August 2008)

*AW: Fischerreiprüfung NRW*

Ich würde einen Mod/Admin bitten den Thread etwas zu cleanen, es sind nun ettliche doppelt und dreifach Postings drin die immer wieder das selbe sagen. 
*
Kann auch daran liegen das niemand sich die Mühe macht mal von ANFANG AN zu lesen*


----------

